

Google Shares Insights on Accelerating Web Sites - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/23/google-how-were-making-the-web-faster/

======
buro9
One of things I'm wondering about how Google measure speed is _where_ they
measure from.

One of my sites is focused around London, UK, and to ensure that those users
get the best possible responsiveness I moved from Linode New Jersey to Linode
London.

In doing so my site performance according to Google Webmaster Tools dropped,
but in reality the performance of the site by the target market increased
significantly.

Is Google not using the geographic preference in GWT as a basis to determine
where to measure from?

The site in question is <http://www.lfgss.com/> And whilst I know there is
still app-shipped YUI and jQuery on there (shortly will be removed and hand-
crafted .ja will replace it), I still wonder whether I'm being penalised for
not hosting close to a Google crawler datacentre.

